# help for a friend



## dave w 1 (Apr 28, 2005)

hey guys a buddy of mine has a mt 18 truck with the stock nicads i believe what charger are you using he keeps telling me his charger wont charge them keeps giving off alarms he has a gfx sound weird im gonna check them tomorrow for him? :wave:



never mind hes charging at 6 amps ouch! :wave:


----------

